
Tracking the trackers: Draw connections between scripts and domains on website - Terretta
https://medium.com/@woj_ciech/tracking-the-trackers-draw-connections-between-scripts-and-domains-on-website-360bc6a306df
======
ruairidhwm
Isn't this similar to the post on Automating OSINT -
[http://www.automatingosint.com/blog/2017/07/osint-website-
co...](http://www.automatingosint.com/blog/2017/07/osint-website-connections-
tracking-codes/)?

Think the above has been mentioned on BellingCat too.

